# New Purchases for our addiction.



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

My Wife and I could not decide what to do so we bought both. We went with the 899si hd for the bow and the 859hd for the console. I want to mount the transducer internal for my console unit so there was no need for two side imaging units. I am going try mounting the side imaging transducer to the trolling motor. I believe Blazer sells a transducer saver that will mount to it. If anyone has done this give me a shout. So far this is what I got done.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on your Humminbird purchase, I too just put a Humminbird on my new Triton, I got the 999ci HD SI and love it, The switch-fire mode is cool and the side imaging is out of this world... you're gonna love yours, have fun with it this season, tight lines.....John


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang....got that joker hooked up now!!!


----------



## PopsNbama (Jun 15, 2013)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Congrats on your Humminbird purchase, I too just put a Humminbird on my new Triton, I got the 999ci HD SI and love it, The switch-fire mode is cool and the side imaging is out of this world... you're gonna love yours, have fun with it this season, tight lines.....John


How did you mount your transducer? I have one one delivering Tuesday.

Thanks


----------

